# Tampa Bay Wins the Stanly Cup



## white mantis (Jun 10, 2004)

Hello Evevryone, I was just wondering who was or was not going for tampa bay in the NHL Playoffs. I was rooting for tampa bay because I know they havent won a championship in a while.  
:cheers: 

P.S. Please Explan why you were or werent rooting for tampa bay. Please excuse my spelling english was not my first language. :idunno:


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 10, 2004)

I was cheering TB on.  Reasons:  Sabres made a hard last minute sprint to get into the playoffs put couldn't seal the 8th seed, so at least it was an Eastern Conference Team.  Plus, Martin St.L was a great underdog story to follow (since I am a little guy and he is a little guy... well relative to hockey and pro athletics) and see that determintation and dedication can help you beat the stereotypes.

It was a great series of good action hockey too.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 10, 2004)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> I was cheering TB on. Reasons: Sabres made a hard last minute sprint to get into the playoffs put couldn't seal the 8th seed, so at least it was an Eastern Conference Team. Plus, Martin St.L was a great underdog story to follow (since I am a little guy and he is a little guy... well relative to hockey and pro athletics) and see that determintation and dedication can help you beat the stereotypes.
> 
> It was a great series of good action hockey too.


It was a great series of hockey! artyon:


----------



## Ender (Jun 10, 2004)

Man, I didn't even know TB had a hockey team!...but I watched the last 3 games. Very exciting, although I'm not much of a hockey fan.

GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## Akula (Jun 10, 2004)

Quick answer: Calgary because a Canadian team hasn't won in a while either.

The real answer: When I'm not really invested emotionally in either team, as was the case this year, as long as I get to see some good games, I don't really care too deeply who wins.  I just want to see some good competition, as most of Stanley Cup games this year were, both the finals and the other rounds.

In general, games where one team just gets totally thrashed aren't as fun to watch, regardless of who you want to win....well, except maybe for a few teams.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 10, 2004)

I was hoping Calgary would win because I like Daryl Sutter. He's a great coach and he left coaching for several years because he has a son with Downs Syndrome. Besides a Canadian team hasn't won the cup in 10 years and Canada is where it all started.    (Plus, I'm an historic underdog rooter....)

It was a great series!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 10, 2004)

With all the talk of there maybe not being a NHL next year I wanted the cup to go back to Canada where it first came from. 
 I think it was one of the best series I have seen in years. In fact many of the games in the play offs where excellent.


----------



## oldnewbie (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, I would like to tkae this moment to do the "Happy Snoopy Dance" !!:ultracool 

It's truly ironic to live in a town that wins the Stanley Cup, and where most of use are only familiar with the ice in our glasses.........

Go Bolts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 11, 2004)

It's great to see you people giving props  to Canadian hockey.  I was cheering for Calgary, but it really didn't bother me that they lost.  There are a few really talented Canadians on the Tampa team, and they heavily cotributed to their success this year.  Awesome series.  Great hockey.  Proves you don't need a huge payroll to go all the way.  (Where's Detriot???)  Golfing for months now!!!!


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 11, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> It's great to see you people giving props to Canadian hockey. I was cheering for Calgary, but it really didn't bother me that they lost. There are a few really talented Canadians on the Tampa team, and they heavily cotributed to their success this year. Awesome series. Great hockey. Proves you don't need a huge payroll to go all the way. (Where's Detriot???) Golfing for months now!!!!


That's a good point:  Just because it is a Canadian based team doesn't mean that it is a 'Canadian' hockey win.  It really is more of an international win if you look at it that way.  I must say that living in the Buffalo area, I get to see the differences/similarities of US/Can hockey philosophy in training and such.  The USA hockey information available is more for independent learning and administrative guidance.  the Canadian hockey material is far more tightly structured and more systematically explained.

A personal trainer who I worked with once said that the NHL should really be changed to the CzechHL with the influx of European trained talents.  I don't know much about that though.

At the US/Can exchange games my son has been at, the Canadian families are SO enthusiastic it is awesome.  In the US it is more of a mixed bag.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 11, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I was hoping Calgary would win because I like Daryl Sutter. He's a great coach and he left coaching for several years because he has a son with Downs Syndrome. Besides a Canadian team hasn't won the cup in 10 years and Canada is where it all started.  (Plus, I'm an historic underdog rooter....)
> 
> It was a great series!


Thats all true but considering tampa bay in thir 12 year franchise has never won a stanly cup championship they were relly the under dog in this one and thats why I was relly looking for the Bolts to win.

P.S. Hockey started in Great Brittin. :wink1:


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 11, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> P.S. Hockey started in Great Brittin. :wink1:


I'm not certain as to the validity of this statement, but lets see how they do in the World Cup this year...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 11, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> Thats all true but considering tampa bay in thir 12 year franchise has never won a stanly cup championship they were relly the under dog in this one and thats why I was relly looking for the Bolts to win.
> 
> P.S. Hockey started in Great Brittin. :wink1:


 

I don't consider the team that finished the season with the best record to be the underdog...which Great Britain hockey team was part of the Original Six? 

*White Mantis Posted:*
*P.S. Please Explan why you were or werent rooting for tampa bay. *

(BTW - all you Tampa fans...I like 'em too! It was a fantastic series. Just giving my thoughts for this cup series like white mantis asked when he started the thread. )


----------



## white mantis (Jun 11, 2004)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I don't consider the team that finished the season with the best record to be the underdog...which Great Britain hockey team was part of the Original Six?


Hmmm....which great britain team was part of the original six you ask? I relly dont have a clue sorry. :idunno:


----------



## white mantis (Jun 11, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> I'm not certain as to the validity of this statement, but lets see how they do in the World Cup this year...


Relly it's true, hockey came from the english game of feild hockey and how that works is when the feilds were covered with snow so they played on the ice and so to make a long story short the game eventully evolved into the hockey we know to day.


----------



## Akula (Jun 12, 2004)

white mantis said:
			
		

> ...hockey came from the english game of feild hockey and how that works is when the feilds were covered with snow so they played on the ice and so to make a long story short the game eventully evolved into the hockey we know to day.



This sounded like a fun little research project for me, so here it goes.  I found several references that tie it all together.  So, working backwards:

1.  Ice hockey as we know it developed in Canada somewhere around 1800, in or near Nova Scotia.  It was basically the game of Hurley, adaped to the ice when the local ponds would freeze over in winter.  From Birthplace of Hockey

2.  The game of hurley, is attributed to being brought to the US by Irish immigrants working on the Shubenacadie Canal near Dartmouth, Nova Scotia.

3.  Even further back, what the Irish called hurley or hurling is an ancient game introduced by the Celts when they arrived in Ireland, giving a history of over 2000 years.  Gaelic Athletics Association 

Other resources and sources of information
Denver Gaels
North American GAA 
Hurling.net
Official GAA Website

Oh, one other item I didn't mention previously in my post about wanting Calgary to win - my wife was born just north of Calgary, so that was the closest link I had to a 'home' team.


----------



## white mantis (Jun 12, 2004)

Akula said:
			
		

> This sounded like a fun little research project for me, so here it goes. I found several references that tie it all together. So, working backwards:
> 
> 1. Ice hockey as we know it developed in Canada somewhere around 1800, in or near Nova Scotia. It was basically the game of Hurley, adaped to the ice when the local ponds would freeze over in winter. From Birthplace of Hockey
> 
> ...


Cool, I'll definitly look at some of these web sites.


----------

